# Remote climate control issue



## TrickorDevice (Apr 25, 2018)

I checked the interior temperature of my model three from the app this morning. I saw that it was at 104° so I turned on the air conditioning to 80°. We were leaving to go for a day trip in a different vehicle. I figured I would check back a few hours later to make sure that the cabin was still not too hot. But due to the days activities I forgot to do that. When we got home I checked the app and realized that it appeared the climate control system was still on. I noticed that my battery had drained about 60 miles over the course of around 8 hours. 

I thought that if you activated the climate control from the app and never entered the vehicle it would turn off after 30 minutes? Was this a software glitch?

I hope I didn’t damage the climate control for leaving it on for so long.


----------



## 3V Pilot (Sep 15, 2017)

TrickorDevice said:


> I checked the interior temperature of my model three from the app this morning. I saw that it was at 104° so I turned on the air conditioning to 80°. We were leaving to go for a day trip in a different vehicle. I figured I would check back a few hours later to make sure that the cabin was still not too hot. But due to the days activities I forgot to do that. When we got home I checked the app and realized that it appeared the climate control system was still on. I noticed that my battery had drained about 60 miles over the course of around 8 hours.
> 
> I thought that if you activated the climate control from the app and never entered the vehicle it would turn off after 30 minutes? Was this a software glitch?
> 
> I hope I didn't damage the climate control for leaving it on for so long.


From page 89 of the owners manual:

"When you use the mobile app to turn on the climate control system, it automatically turns off after 30 minutes. To cool or heat the cabin for a longer period, you must turn it on again."

However, many people use the A/C all night long to camp in Model S/X and it's well known to Tesla. I'm sure you did no harm by leaving your system running. Lots of people are hoping for an official "camping mode" setting where you can allow the system to run, possibly in a future update.


----------



## TrickorDevice (Apr 25, 2018)

3V Pilot said:


> From page 89 of the owners manual:
> 
> "When you use the mobile app to turn on the climate control system, it automatically turns off after 30 minutes. To cool or heat the cabin for a longer period, you must turn it on again."
> 
> However, many people use the A/C all night long to camp in Model S/X and it's well known to Tesla. I'm sure you did no harm by leaving your system running. Lots of people are hoping for an official "camping mode" setting where you can allow the system to run, possibly in a future update.


So it definitely seems like some software glitch happened. I knew I had read that somewhere.

Thank you for reassuring this OCD driver. Ha! It makes me feel better that you believe I didn't cause any damage to the vehicle. I really do appreciate your taking the time to respond.

Cheers and have a great day


----------



## Kcharwood (Sep 24, 2017)

TrickorDevice said:


> So it definitely seems like some software glitch happened. I knew I had read that somewhere.
> 
> Thank you for reassuring this OCD driver. Ha! It makes me feel better that you believe I didn't cause any damage to the vehicle. I really do appreciate your taking the time to respond.
> 
> Cheers and have a great day


A recent change keeps the conditioning running until you hit 20% of the battery. I believe the manual is actually out of date.


----------



## TrickorDevice (Apr 25, 2018)

Kcharwood said:


> A recent change keeps the conditioning running until you hit 20% of the battery. I believe the manual is actually out of date.


Thanks for the info. That's a pretty big change if someone was banking on having a certain amount of battery. Hopefully they'll list such big changes in future change logs.


----------

